# Garmin/Sharp uniform = Awesome!



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Love the new team kit


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I like it but it is a little strange with a blue front and a white back, IMHO.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I saw it this morning on their Facebook feed. I always like a team jersey matched with black shorts. 

Is it just me or does Tyler look a bit skinny?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Time to ditch the argyle for....houndstooth!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Farrar is a toothpick. 

Maybe he realized that his best chance at the green jersey is to take points after climbs.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Roadcycling.com - Cycling News - Team Garmin-Sharp Unveils Team Kit


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

Mine is already on order from my Sharp Copier rep...delivery date July 24th...


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Look's like Tyler plans to serve a different purpose in the Tour this year and only intends to play around in sprints. Working as a domestique for Ryder is going to be his priority this time around. 

Video: Farrar Anticipates Tour De France Sprint Stages | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

The kid could use a haircut. He looks like a 15 year old from 2003.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Needs more argyle. It's too subtle.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

superjesus said:


> It's too subtle.


I think that's the point. They're trying to fade it out since it's getting old.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

thechriswebb said:


> Look's like Tyler plans to serve a different purpose in the Tour this year and only intends to play around in sprints. Working as a domestique for Ryder is going to be his priority this time around.
> 
> Video: Farrar Anticipates Tour De France Sprint Stages | Cyclingnews.com


He appears more likable in that interview. At least, I find myself being more able to root for him. Most of his past interviews--that I've seen--have come after losses. So Maybe I haven't seen the best side of him. 

The guy looks light in that picture. Really light. Maybe he knows that Cav owns him in the open sprints and has decided to focus on the "harder finishes" that he mentioned in the interview. Of course, both riders are on teams with GC hopes. It will be interesting. 

Also, Cav reportedly dropped 4kg. So both guys will be in more difficult finishes that they may not have seen last year. They may both have their sights set on the Olympics, which will include 9 laps of significant climbs.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

WAZCO said:


> I think that's the point. They're trying to fade it out since it's getting old.


Phasing it out is taking a step in the wrong direction, imo. The argyle is and has been their signature. Let everybody else is do the bold horizontal stripe thing. If the argyle is getting old, change up the pattern or the color. There are a lot of options. Plaids and checks are in


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

The argyle armada was a history. I like their new team kits now.

As for Tyler, I guess he did loose some weight for the mountain stages.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Uha! Baggy shorts!
Still enough argyle methinks. And it's a classy kit, once again.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> He appears more likable in that interview. At least, I find myself being more able to root for him. Most of his past interviews--that I've seen--have come after losses. So Maybe I haven't seen the best side of him.
> 
> The guy looks light in that picture. Really light. Maybe he knows that Cav owns him in the open sprints and has decided to focus on the "harder finishes" that he mentioned in the interview. Of course, both riders are on teams with GC hopes. It will be interesting.
> 
> Also, Cav reportedly dropped 4kg. So both guys will be in more difficult finishes that they may not have seen last year. They may both have their sights set on the Olympics, which will include 9 laps of significant climbs.


Yeah, it looks like Cav and Farrar are going the exact same route this year as Cav has also said that his objective for the Tour is to work for Wiggins and do the Olympics later. Perhaps neither of them will be protagonists in the sprints this year and it will be the Greipel, Kittel, Goss, Sagan show. I would actually really appreciate seeing those two come into this Tour lean and intent on burning themselves out working for their team leaders.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks sharp! (forgive me- it was too easy)
It really does though.
I will miss the argyle however. It was different and interesting.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

WAZCO said:


> I think that's the point. They're trying to fade it out since it's getting old.


I think they just bring it in and out as they want.

The 2011 Garmin-Cervelo had very little argyle (only on the sleeves). Then there was the Tour edition white kit that had loads of argyle. That kit then morphed into the 2012 Garmin Barracuda design, and this is just another, more subtle, version of that.


----------



## SummerSux (Apr 16, 2011)

I think the kit looks too much like late-90's US postal for my taste.
Bring back the Blue and orange argyle please


----------

